# Red Oak rough cut lumber pricing? ..



## Pat53 (May 29, 2012)

Gents, does anyone know approximately what the mills are getting for 1" red oak  rough cut lumber per board foot?

thx, Pat


----------



## nrford (May 29, 2012)

last i knew about .80 for FAS1F and Better, .60 for 1 com


----------



## MasterMech (May 31, 2012)

Don't know if it helps but I priced some for trailer decking recently.

$33 per 2"x8"x16' board.


----------



## Thistle (May 31, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Don't know if it helps but I priced some for trailer decking recently.
> 
> $33 per 2"x8"x16' board.


 
That's 21.33 board feet total,@ $1.54 per.Thicker and/or wider stock sells for more if its same quality.


----------



## Pat53 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have several big red oak that are getting some dead branches at the top and was thinking of taking them down. The trunks look good and was thinking about having some boards cut. My wifes uncle has a Wood Mizer and does a good job sawing. I also have some big redpine I need sawed up before the beetles get into it.

Pat


----------



## nrford (May 31, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Don't know if it helps but I priced some for trailer decking recently.
> 
> $33 per 2"x8"x16' board.


 
That guy's making a killing!!


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 1, 2012)

nrford said:


> That guy's making a killing!!


I thought it was pretty reasonable for true 2" x 8" 's cut from red oak.

I was only ordering 9 boards so that may be part of it.
Was tough just to get quotes. Most didn't understand why I didn't want standard dimensional PT Pine.


----------

